# Completed Visa Run To Hatta



## BruceInBaghdad (Sep 22, 2011)

I just completed a visa run using the ONTC bus carrier. I want to add some details that were missed in previous posts on where and how to go about this process.

The bus leaves from a rather nondescript location. The best way to define it is; they are located around the corner from the Emirates Group and DNATA home offices about a block from the clock tower. The ticket agent is a stationery store next to the Caravan Restaurant/Cafe and across the street from the Lido Restaurant.

If you arrive at 06:30 AM, you will be able to purchase a ticket for the bus to either Hatta or Muscat, depending on whether you want to just make the visa run or do a little sight seeing in the process.

If you elect to just go to Hatta, the ticket fee is only AED 40 for the round trip. If you want to go to Muscat, the round trip will cost AED 90.

The bus departed the "terminal" near the Caravan Restaurant at 07:10 (scheduled time is 07:15). We arrived at the Hatta, Oman entry point about 10:00. If you tell the passport control agent you intend to return immediately to Dubai, he will provide you with an entry and exit stamp at the same time. The cost of the entry is AED 200.

A word of caution, the Qatar/Oman joint entry visa advertised in other threads on this forum is strictly for use via air or sea entry into the country. It is not valid by land.

The complete round trip to Hatta and back by bus took only 5 hours. Very easy and actually relaxing.

If there are any questions on the process please send me a post and I'll be happy to respond.

Cheers,
BruceInBaghdad


----------



## arcee2u (Jun 20, 2012)

*Question about your visa run from Dubai to Hatta on ONTC bus*

Hi Bruce, 

I appreciate your past advise about visa runs.

I am in the same predicament, but do not want to travel all the way to Muscat on the bus from Dubai to get a new travel visa (I'm from the US, too). 

Will the ONTC bus (or others) traveling from Dubai just cross the border into Oman to get a new visa? And, if so, how and when would you then return to Dubai? I really don't want to go all the way to Muscat, just to get a new visa stamp. Is this the 7:15 morning bus that you wrote about in your last post?

Thanks, in advance, for your help, and please reply as soon as you see this message, as my visa is overdue now! 




BruceInBaghdad said:


> I just completed a visa run using the ONTC bus carrier. I want to add some details that were missed in previous posts on where and how to go about this process.
> 
> The bus leaves from a rather nondescript location. The best way to define it is; they are located around the corner from the Emirates Group and DNATA home offices about a block from the clock tower. The ticket agent is a stationery store next to the Caravan Restaurant/Cafe and across the street from the Lido Restaurant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

arcee2u said:


> will the ontc bus (or others) traveling from dubai just cross the border into oman to get a new visa? And, if so, how and when would you then return to dubai? I really don't want to go all the way to muscat, just to get a new visa stamp. Is this the 7:15 morning bus that you wrote about in your last post?



Based on the below, yes.



bruceinbaghdad said:


> if you elect to just go to hatta, the ticket fee is only aed 40 for the round trip. (scheduled time is 07:15).
> 
> We arrived at the hatta, oman entry point about 10:00. if you tell the passport control agent you intend to return immediately to dubai, he will provide you with an entry and exit stamp at the same time. The cost of the entry is aed 200.
> 
> The complete round trip to hatta and back by bus took only 5 hours. Very easy and actually relaxing.


..


----------



## BruceInBaghdad (Sep 22, 2011)

You should arrive at the bus terminal at about 06:00 to ensure you get a ticket. However it is very rare that the bus will be full. The bus departs around 07:15, but that is subject to change without any real reason so plan accordingly.


----------

